# Turbo 35 BL Stealth problem



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i'm having a problem when i'm charging or cycling packs. when i charge or cycle them it'll run for a while then it'll say hook up battery. i checked on their website and they say to check all the connections and fuses. everything is fine there. tried to do a search on here and well, you know how that goes. anybody know what the problem might be? do i have to send it in for repair?

thanks in advance.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

it will say that if you have the + and - hooked up backwards also.you might just try to replace all the fuses as they may look fine but they may not.there is a way to "reset"it also that you may want to try....i dont remember how to do this though.


----------



## CeO21 (Jul 7, 2002)

Recheck your connections. Had one that melted the connecting plugs, couldn't tell it though untill I disconnected them. The were the RED/BLACK plugs. Also take the top cover off. I've also had the + pos lead come unsoldered from the board and new fuses. Otherwise send it back to CE. Their a good company to deal with. Cecil


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Can't remember off the top of my head if charging takes 1 fuse and discharging takes 2 fuses. It might be the other way around. If you haven't replaced the fuses in a while, I would start there. I've also had a bad connector/alligator clip, so you might check those as well. If that isn't it, the wires themselves may have a short. 

Taking a Turbo apart to change the wires isn't that difficult, but you may want to consider having CE do it for you. If you have an older firmware revision on your unit they can swap it out for you at that time as well. Check their website for the latest version on that model.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i guess i forgot to mention it has the newest software upgrade and new alligator clips on all 6 wires. i put them on and soldered them in place so all that is good. i did'nt check the fuses with a meter so i guess i could try that first. if anyone knows how to reset these things, please let me know. thanks for the replies.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is the link to the troubleshooting page at CE:

http://www.competitionelectronics.com/bl%20facts.html

Here is a link for the manuals:
http://www.competitionelectronics.com/media-files/T35%20se%20op%20inst.htm


----------



## mel (Apr 19, 1999)

Check the red and black plastic connectors on the charger leads. That was my problem. Was doing just as you said.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

you reset by holding the two arrows then turn on the charger. but ck the pos lead.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

all conections seem to be fine. like i said, all new alligator clips. i even opened it up and checked all the solder joints. installed new fuses. it'll charge or cycle for roughly 1500 seconds... somewhere around half charge, then it will give me that error message. i'll try to reset it later on tonight. thanks guys.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr. meat, any word on how it is going for you? I have a Turbo 35bl that is doing the same thing, just wondering if something worked for you yet,
Thanks,
CDW


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i checked the wires, alligator clips, fuses, and solder joints... all were good.

today i reset the unit and gave it a try. i cycled (3) 4200 packs and it worked like it was supposed to.

thanks for all the help, i appreciate it.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks meat, I will give that a try
CDW


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

you'll know when it's reset... all of your settings are GONE with the wind. remember them before ya reset it.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

glad It work for you


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks, i really did'nt feel like sending it in.


----------

